# Grinder static?



## Slowclimb (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a Krups burr grinder which seems to really suffer from static but only with some coffees?

Square mile coffee is totally fine but some other brands just stick onto the side of the hopper. Does anybody else have this problem? It's not a problem with flavour, just mess!


----------



## Gair (Nov 21, 2012)

any replies yet? I have the same issue.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Tbh I found static to varying degrees on pretty much all coffees was an issue when I had the mini.

A cheap bodge if it's a metal chute which supposedly helps sometimes is to put thin wire mesh in the chute.


----------

